# 2014 bikes...



## the mayor

Cannondale is unveiling the new bikes in Italy.
Zap from RoadBike Action is there...
He'll probably post up some shots in the next few days....


----------



## pataww2001

hopefully 2013 discounts are around the corner.....


----------



## Dan Gerous

I think it's just the Synapse launch in Tuscany, not the whole 2014 line (the whole collection is usually only shown mid-summer).

View attachment 279145


----------



## krtassoc

Dan Gerous said:


> I think it's just the Synapse launch in Tuscany, not the whole 2014 line (the whole collection is usually only shown mid-summer).
> 
> View attachment 279145


AMICI DI BICI


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the new Synapse:

Peloton


----------



## Rashadabd

Cannondale has also already started advertising on their homepage:

The All-New Synapse


----------



## Dan Gerous

Black Inc. here I come! Anybody want the Shimano parts? :wink5:


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> Black Inc. here I come! Anybody want the Shimano parts? :wink5:


I likey a lot too. It reminds me of the 2013 Devinci Leo SL a bit, but with some cooler design features...


----------



## davegregoire

Are the new frames only for the hi-mods?


----------



## ziscwg

Rashadabd said:


> Cannondale has also already started advertising on their homepage:
> 
> The All-New Synapse



Can someone explain the whole "reverse rake" on the fork? 

The dropouts seem rather far back.


----------



## Rashadabd

The Peloton Magazine article seems to attempt to adress both of the questions that have been raised. I don't think anyone knows more than that right now (at least I don't).


----------



## alex_k

ziscwg said:


> Can someone explain the whole "reverse rake" on the fork?
> 
> The dropouts seem rather far back.


same as CAAD10/EVO fork to me. the fork is curved so they moved dropouts back to compensate that.


----------



## Dan Gerous

alex_k said:


> same as CAAD10/EVO fork to me. the fork is curved so they moved dropouts back to compensate that.


Yep, not a new idea. Basically, the wheel is positionned in the same spot as it would be on a normal fork, but to help create the semi-suspension, the legs are curved further forward so the dropouts are rearward facing to account for the legs' more pronounced curve.

The legs curving more forward adds directional flex and the dropouts being rearward add some kind of leverage to help the leg flex. What's new and not on the Evo and CAAD 10 though is the twisted orientation of some of the carbon fibers in areas of the fork (also in the seatstays) that helps the flex a tad more (longer fibers flex more easily) but the shape of the fork helps keep it very stiff laterally and that twist apparently also controls the rebound of the flex...

And yes, so far, the new Synapse is only available in Hi-Mod... I'm taking a wild guess it will eventualy be available in a cheaper version with the standard Mod carbon... perhaps for the next model year, perhaps along with a disc-brake compatible version.


----------



## the mayor

Well.....the new bikes can not beat the law of gravity...
Bummer....I really could use that..


View attachment 279162


----------



## hypercycler

good to see Cannondale putting Campy drivetrain back to their bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd

Lennard Zinn reportedly took the bike out for a 37 mile test. His review isn't really all that informative. For what it's worth:

Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod: A comfortable racing bike in an endurance frame


----------



## Dan Gerous

Only thing interesting from the article is that his 61cm Synapse with Speedplay Zeros track pedals was 6.93kg, not bad for an endurance bike, of that size, with clinchers, steel spindled pedals and heavy FSA parts...


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> Only thing interesting from the article is that his 61cm Synapse with Speedplay Zeros track pedals was 6.93kg, not bad for an endurance bike, of that size, with clinchers, steel spindled pedals and heavy FSA parts...


I agree, that is very light for bikes in this class and it's even competitive with some comfortable riding race oriented all-arounders like the Supersix Evo and Felt F Series. The lines seem to be blurring between "race" and "endurance" bikes due to the popularity of gran fondo and gravel rides/races. Felt is marketing it's newly designed Z Series in a similar way as is Devinci with their new Leo SL. The price sounds like it is going to be pretty steep on the new Synapse, however. That might make a Leo SL or Z Series a more attractive option for folks looking for this kind of bike:

Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod 2014 Road Bike – First Look - BikeRadar

Felt Bicycles 2013 Z and ZW-Series - YouTube

Cycles Devinci 2012 Leo SL product presentation - YouTube


----------



## Dan Gerous

Rashadabd said:


> I agree, that is very light for bikes in this class and it's even competitive with some comfortable riding race oriented all-arounders like the Supersix Evo and Felt F Series. The lines seem to be blurring between "race" and "endurance" bikes due to the popularity of gran fondo and gravel rides/races. Felt is marketing it's newly designed Z Series in a similar way as is Devinci with their new Leo SL. The price sounds like it is going to be pretty steep on the new Synapse, however. That might make a Leo SL or Z Series a more attractive option for folks looking for this kind of bike:
> 
> Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod 2014 Road Bike – First Look - BikeRadar
> 
> Felt Bicycles 2013 Z and ZW-Series - YouTube
> 
> Cycles Devinci 2012 Leo SL product presentation - YouTube


Well, Cannondale, Felt, Devinci, everyone has a bike for that category nowadays, Specialized, Trek, BMC, Giant.... I find it odd that just now they say the Synapse is more aimed between endurance and race, it's been that way for the old Synapse for years, it's not new that the team have raced Synapses in the cobbled classics, perhaps it's just that, with Peter Sagan's success and popularity, it brought the attention to it while in past years, their use was more low-key. The new one has a racier geometry, is lighter and has better power transmission but the old one wasn't a slow hybrid bike either!

For prices, the Synapses will probably have similar pricing to SuperSix Evos with comparable specs, given the bikes you get, they're not overpriced IMO.

I find it sad to say it because it's one of the only local company here and I'd love them to do well only for that but Devinci's customer support and the trouble to get them to honor their warranty is so bad, enough to never consider one. Maybe they make more money building bikes for public bike sharing programs across the world these days that they don't care about their individual consumers, they'd rather sell a few thousand bikes to NYC, London or other very lucrative contracts.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, Cannondale, Felt, Devinci, everyone has a bike for that category nowadays, Specialized, Trek, BMC, Giant.... I find it odd that just now they say the Synapse is more aimed between endurance and race, it's been that way for the old Synapse for years, it's not new that the team have raced Synapses in the cobbled classics, perhaps it's just that, with Peter Sagan's success and popularity, it brought the attention to it while in past years, their use was more low-key. The new one has a racier geometry, is lighter and has better power transmission but the old one wasn't a slow hybrid bike either!
> 
> For prices, the Synapses will probably have similar pricing to SuperSix Evos with comparable specs, given the bikes you get, they're not overpriced IMO.
> 
> I find it sad to say it because it's one of the only local company here and I'd love them to do well only for that but Devinci's customer support and the trouble to get them to honor their warranty is so bad, enough to never consider one. Maybe they make more money building bikes for public bike sharing programs across the world these days that they don't care about their individual consumers, they'd rather sell a few thousand bikes to NYC, London or other very lucrative contracts.



I hear ya and totally get that you are a Cannondale man. I actually only think it's a problem if there aren't non-Hi-Mod options. $4,000-$10,000 is alot for a bike for most people regardless of how good it is. People looking for "endurance" type rides have often been reluctant to go that far for the most part as I understand it. The entry point for the new Felt Z Series is under $2000 and a Leo SL frameset is $1999 for instance. I actually hope they stay pretty close to current Synapse prices and have as broad a range of options as possible with Hi-Mod and non-Hi-Mod frames and different builds. I think that's the win-win because they come away with a product line that falls within most cyclists' budgets. This is the kind of bike that could have mass appeal if tons of people can identify a model that they can afford. That's one of Cannondale's strenghths and I hope they don't abandon it with the new Synapse.

As far as the changes and race label goes. For years it has seemed like the endurance category has been more comfort than race and now companies are trying to flip that by producing more comfortable "race" bikes (or are at least making their endurance bikes more race oriented). They seem to be stiffening the frames up a little bit by using carbon blends that are on par with their top level race machines, lightening the weight and lowering the the headtubes some, etc. Felt's Z Series is now around 1000g and also has an improved bottom bracket system for instance. Ridley's new Fenix is another example and it come's in at around $1700 for the frameset and under $3,000 for a nicely equipped complete bike.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Rashadabd said:


> I hear ya and totally get that you are a Cannondale man. I actually only think it's a problem if there aren't non-Hi-Mod options. $4,000-$10,000 is alot for a bike for most people regardless of how good it is. People looking for "endurance" type rides have often been reluctant to go that far for the most part as I understand it. The entry point for the new Felt Z Series is under $2000 and a Leo SL frameset is $1999 for instance. I actually hope they stay pretty close to current Synapse prices and have as broad a range of options as possible with Hi-Mod and non-Hi-Mod frames and different builds. I think that's the win-win because they come away with a product line that falls within most cyclists' budgets. This is the kind of bike that could have mass appeal if tons of people can identify a model that they can afford. That's one of Cannondale's strenghths and I hope they don't abandon it with the new Synapse.
> 
> As far as the changes and race label goes. For years it has seemed like the endurance category has been more comfort than race and now companies are trying to flip that by producing more comfortable "race" bikes (or are at least making their endurance bikes more race oriented). They seem to be stiffening the frames up a little bit by using carbon blends that are on par with their top level race machines, lightening the weight and lowering the the headtubes some, etc. Felt's Z Series is now around 1000g and also has an improved bottom bracket system for instance. Ridley's new Fenix is another example and it come's in at around $1700 for the frameset and under $3,000 for a nicely equipped complete bike.


I don't think anyone has any doubts that I'm a Cannondale man! 

I'm just guessing here but, Cannondale will probably keep the old Synapse to have a lower priced option, kind of like when they introduced the SuperSix Evo, they were all Hi-Mod and the cheapest model was speced with SRAM Red, definitly not entry models, so they kept the older non-Evo, non-Hi-Mod SuperSix at lower price points. And for the next model year, the Evo was then made with a lower cost non-Hi-Mod carbon and lower end builds. The same will probably happen with the Synapse... Starting with high-end models before bringing lower-priced version also helps a product to have a great image, an aura of some sort, a certain je ne sais quoi. Then a year later when the model is available to more people, that image stays with the product, it keeps a higher-end reputation.

I'm not sure high-end, top-specs, high-budget models makes any less sense for endurance-yet-racy bikes compared to pure bred race bikes in today's market. I see a lot of older guys with the most expensive bikes on the road now, you know, dressed in Rapha, electronic gearing, carbon wheels, just going for the weekend's group ride... I don't think that such consumers are the only market of the bikes though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> I don't think anyone has any doubts that I'm a Cannondale man!
> 
> I'm just guessing here but, Cannondale will probably keep the old Synapse to have a lower priced option, kind of like when they introduced the SuperSix Evo, they were all Hi-Mod and the cheapest model was speced with SRAM Red, definitly not entry models, so they kept the older non-Evo, non-Hi-Mod SuperSix at lower price points. And for the next model year, the Evo was then made with a lower cost non-Hi-Mod carbon and lower end builds. The same will probably happen with the Synapse... Starting with high-end models before bringing lower-priced version also helps a product to have a great image, an aura of some sort, a certain je ne sais quoi. Then a year later when the model is available to more people, that image stays with the product, it keeps a higher-end reputation.
> 
> I'm not sure high-end, top-specs, high-budget models makes any less sense for endurance-yet-racy bikes compared to pure bred race bikes in today's market. I see a lot of older guys with the most expensive bikes on the road now, you know, dressed in Rapha, electronic gearing, carbon wheels, just going for the weekend's group ride... I don't think that such consumers are the only market of the bikes though.


I never even thought of them doing exactly what they did with the old Supersix. That's a very good point. All things considered, I REALLY like the new Synapse and think it might be the leader in the clubhouse right now for the endurance category (based on what I've seen thus far). Folks on a tight budget might have to look at other options and compare those to what the old Synapse has to offer (if that's what Cannondale keeps as its non Hi-Mod option).


----------



## designair

I am hoping the SuperSix's have the same cable routing. Hate the look of external cables


----------



## Rashadabd

Peloton Magazine finally posted their test and review:

Peloton


----------



## Rashadabd

There's this as well:

Introducing the All-New 2014 Synapse - YouTube


----------



## designair

Do we know what month when Cannondale shows the rest of their 14' models?


----------



## Dan Gerous

designair said:


> Do we know what month when Cannondale shows the rest of their 14' models?


Around Eurobike I'd guess, which is late August...


----------



## Jason303

More on the Synapse ---> Cannondale Unveils 2014 Synapse Carbon Hi-MOD Endurance Bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

It says in part, "The top end version Synapse Carbon Hi-MOD Black Inc. with Dura-Ace 9000 will retail for $8,320, while the next tier Hi-MOD 2 SRAM Red will go for $5,500. Both bikes will be available starting in June. There’s also an Ultegra-equipped version in the pipeline for August release, but price is not yet available. You can see full tech specs for all the new bikes on page 2 of this article."


----------



## Rashadabd

From Mike Yozell (Bicycling.com):

"Some higher-end models will reach dealer floors in late May, and the rest of the line is promised by midsummer. Cannondale says it will release the bikes with a variety of component levels, although representatives did not provide any details. Pricing information was also not available."


----------



## Dan Gerous

Jason303 said:


> More on the Synapse ---> Cannondale Unveils 2014 Synapse Carbon Hi-MOD Endurance Bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
> 
> It says in part, "The top end version Synapse Carbon Hi-MOD Black Inc. with Dura-Ace 9000 will retail for $8,320, while the next tier Hi-MOD 2 SRAM Red will go for $5,500. Both bikes will be available starting in June. There’s also an Ultegra-equipped version in the pipeline for August release, but price is not yet available. You can see full tech specs for all the new bikes on page 2 of this article."


Really? BikeRadar lists them as (prices in the US):
- Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc. $7499
- Synapse Hi-Mod 2 SRAM Red 22 $4999
- Synapse Hi-Mod 3 Ultegra $3699

Other model prices to be determined... specs are already all listed, Bicycling.com probably wrote their piece before the end of the launch or they just didn't check cannondale.com.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> Really? BikeRadar lists them as (prices in the US):
> - Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc. $7499
> - Synapse Hi-Mod 2 SRAM Red 22 $4999
> - Synapse Hi-Mod 3 Ultegra $3699
> 
> Other model prices to be determined... specs are already all listed, Bicycling.com probably wrote their piece before the end of the launch or they just didn't check cannondale.com.


Either that or they are suggesting that other models with different specs beyond these three will be released at a later date this summer. I like $3600-ish as th entry point for Hi-Mod. That bodes well for the price range for the non Hi-Mod models. Nice to see Cannondale do the "smart thing" on pricing and stick with a pricing model that works for this kind of bike.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Rashadabd said:


> Either that or they are suggesting that other models with different specs beyond these three will be released at a later date this summer. I like $3600-ish as th entry point for Hi-Mod. That bodes well for the price range for the non Hi-Mod models. Nice to see Cannondale do the "smart thing" on pricing and stick with a pricing model that works for this kind of bike.


Who to believe though, both sources are often making errors and I haven't seen official prices from Cannondale or a dealer yet... Talked to a dealer here a few days ago and they didn't have prices yet (although that would be canadian prices in my case).


----------



## designair

Rashadabd said:


> Either that or they are suggesting that other models with different specs beyond these three will be released at a later date this summer. I like $3600-ish as th entry point for Hi-Mod. That bodes well for the price range for the non Hi-Mod models. Nice to see Cannondale do the "smart thing" on pricing and stick with a pricing model that works for this kind of bike.


I would agree . The current Supersix 3 is $3350 so an extra $350 for Hi-Mod newer BB technology and all internal wiring sounds good. Cannondales have been the best bang for the buck compared with Specialized and Trek so hopefully they can keep that model across all lines


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous (or anyone),

Have any you heard anything on whether they are going to sell this thing as a frameset and at what price if they do?

Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod 2 SRAM Red ? First Ride Review - BikeRadar


----------



## Rickard Laufer

I got pictures and price for the Black Inc yesterday. It is at a dealers in EU.
Frame was almost 50% of the complete "Black Inc" bike (Sadly).
Seems the new Bianchi Infinito CV frameset will come in cheaper.
Wonder why no aero-bike has similar flex features, i think they're too stiff. Would love to have to have 50% of the 2014 Synapse better features and 50% my Foils.


----------



## davegregoire

I am currently rocking Ultegra di2 with the btr2 internal seatpost battery from 9070 di2. I would like to pick one of these up but I am curious as to how/if the battery would fit. It doesn't fill a 27 seatpost so I wonder if it could be adapted.


----------



## krtassoc

2014 Synapse Carbon 3 (Shimano Ultegra 11 Speed):

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/sit.../article/gallery/C14_SYNAPSE_Carbon_3_BLU.jpg


----------



## krtassoc

2014 CAAD8 105 5:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1017117_648145695214784_650725075_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/600162_648136658549021_1847140489_n.jpg


----------



## Todd769

Let's see those new 2014 Caad 10 pics!!!


----------



## Dan Gerous

2014 SuperSix Evo Team.

View attachment 282967


----------



## FPSDavid

Dan Gerous said:


> 2014 SuperSix Evo Team.
> 
> View attachment 282967


Interesting. I like the paint scheme of the current one WAYYYYYY better. Guess they're ditching the blue/green for green/black?


----------



## Sacke

Dan Gerous said:


> 2014 SuperSix Evo Team.


Is it expected that the Cannondale team would ride the Tour with new kits, omitting the blue color completely? 

I was sort of expecting this, but still sucks that the 2012 Evo HM will in one shot, look way more outdated than before.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Sacke said:


> Is it expected that the Cannondale team would ride the Tour with new kits, omitting the blue color completely?
> 
> I was sort of expecting this, but still sucks that the 2012 Evo HM will in one shot, look way more outdated than before.


Well, you can't expect a colorway to be used forever... I was actually suprised that they kept more or less the same paint job this season as when the team was sponsored by Liquigas. The green and blue were Liquigas corporate colors, now this one brings the colors in line with Cannondale's corporate colors. I liked the old one, I like this new one (looks pretty much the same as one of the two 2013 limited edition color framesets, one was this one, the other was a replica of Tim Duggan 2012 US Champ frame) but I like changes so I give the thumbs up to this new one.


----------



## designair

Dan Gerous said:


> 2014 SuperSix Evo Team.
> 
> View attachment 282967


UGH! another year of external cables. Was hoping with the Synapse's new cable routing the carry over would happen. Disappointed


----------



## Dan Gerous

CAAD10 Ultegra:
View attachment 283052


Road tandem (there is also a 29er mtb tandem):
View attachment 283051


Black Inc Evo (bottom), CAAD10 (middle) and new for 2014, SuperX with hydraulic discs (top).
View attachment 283053


Evo 105:
View attachment 283054


Evo SRAM Red:
View attachment 283055


Women's Evo:
View attachment 283056


----------



## pataww2001

Are these pics from Park City? a friend of mine is out there. I loved the look of the 2012 road bikes.... liked the 2013's less, and like the look of the 2014's even less.


----------



## deoranjeleeuw

Since there is an Evo 105 for 2014 does anyone know if the SuperSix has been dropped from the line up?

Any idea on the pricing for the lower speced Evo's?


----------



## Dan Gerous

pataww2001 said:


> Are these pics from Park City? a friend of mine is out there. I loved the look of the 2012 road bikes.... liked the 2013's less, and like the look of the 2014's even less.


Yes, Park City. Tastes are tastes, every year some people love the new bikes, others dont... I always find some that I like, and every year other models just don't do it for me. I like the new Team Replica and that Red Evo I posted... I love super loud screaming paint jobs but I also love the murdered out Black Inc. models (I better since I own one). I don't care as much for models that are too... too in-between.


----------



## BamaBulldawg

I'm digging that tandem. Can't wait to see the other colorway's of the CAAD 10.


----------



## fireplug

I am just drooling over the Team EVO. I don't what it is about that green color but I just think great. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## FPSDavid

Do people not take good cameras to these kinds of events?


----------



## Dan Gerous

FPSDavid said:


> Do people not take good cameras to these kinds of events?


Medias and dealers, hopefully yes, these were taken by neither... Obviously he was shaking with excitement!


----------



## Rashadabd

I dig the new Evo with Sram Red as well. I am really starting to grow fond of red road bikes. I like the Diamondback Podium 7 as well (great bike for the price). Good looking stuff. I can't wait to see what the pricing structure is for 2014. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rashadabd

Last year's (2013) Evo Red Racing is still one of my favorite recent color schemes. I keep my eyes peeled for one of those frames at a decent price.


----------



## blueapplepaste

pataww2001 said:


> Are these pics from Park City? a friend of mine is out there. I loved the look of the 2012 road bikes.... liked the 2013's less, and like the look of the 2014's even less.


Couldn't agree more. Love my 2012 CAAD10 color. So glad I got it when I did. The '13 is ok, but the '14 looks ugly. At least the posted ultegra ride.


----------



## FPSDavid

Dan Gerous said:


> Medias and dealers, hopefully yes, these were taken by neither... Obviously he was shaking with excitement!


Where do we find the high-quality pics? I tried googling, nothing came up!


----------



## designair

So is there a Super Six line?


----------



## Dan Gerous

You guys are impatient!


----------



## nismo73

Anyone know if they're using 11 speed Ultegra on the '14 Synapse/CAAD10, or still the 6700 Ultegra?

Can't tell from the pics so far...


----------



## pataww2001

I'm actually digging this one a bit....



Dan Gerous said:


> 2014 SuperSix Evo Team.
> 
> View attachment 282967


----------



## Dan Gerous

pataww2001 said:


> I'm actually digging this one a bit....


It's pretty nice. :thumbsup:

Here's Moreno Moser's bike for the Tour de France (click here for more pictures)

View attachment 283128


As for Ultegra equipped bikes, I expect 2014 models will sport the 11 speed Ultegra (didn't Shimano stopped production of the old Ultegra already?), just as the SRAM Red models use the 11 speed too.


----------



## Dan Gerous

SuperSix Evo DuraAce Di2 with Mavic Cosmic 40C (that's not the Black Inc model, Black Inc keeps the Enve parts and even more low-key graphics).

View attachment 283137



Synapse Ultegra.

View attachment 283138


----------



## bocksta

View attachment 283128

That looks good to me,ill take it!


----------



## Dan Gerous

I missed it at first glance, but the 2014 CAAD10 has the rear brake cable routed internally. It gets in at the same place as the Evo on the headtube but because of the welds at the seat tube, top tube and seatstays junction, it exits the top tube slightly ahead of the seat tube.


----------



## Todd769

Could we see some more pics of the 2014 CAAD10 maybe some of the other color options?!!!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Todd769 said:


> Could we see some more pics of the 2014 CAAD10 maybe some of the other color options?!!!


I haven't seen much of the CAAD10 colorways yet... I can show you this wild one though but it's a one off, custom paint (belongs to a Cannondale employee). It does show the rear brake cable (hydraulic hose in this case) internal routing though.



View attachment 283175


----------



## Dan Gerous

Synapse Alloy Disc:

View attachment 283872


----------



## ziscwg

Dan Gerous said:


> I haven't seen much of the CAAD10 colorways yet... I can show you this wild one though but it's a one off, custom paint (belongs to a Cannondale employee). It does show the rear brake cable (hydraulic hose in this case) internal routing though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283175



There's only one reason to have frame pump that big with that kind of wheel hardware...........................to compensate for something..


----------



## Hower131

Got to flip through the new catalog yesterday....some really sweet bikes this year
The CAAD 10's look good...the CAAD 10 racing edition is a 11sp Ultegra with a hollowgram....there is also a non hi-mod Evo with the same set up and better wheels. Most options are 11 speed...colorways are nice...not a fan of the overall graphics, but I tend to like plain bikes, so that's a personal choice.

Also...there is a non hi-mod SuperX Disc that features SRAM Force 22 with a cheap crank and ok wheels, but looks like a great build. I'm sure someone will post the catalog here soon


----------



## designair

So has the Super Six been discontinued?


----------



## Harley-Dale

Any word/pics/specs on '14 Synapse Carbon 3? I'm shopping now and have a test ride tomorrow on a current model. Just wondering when the '14's will be out and it I should wait.

Getting rid of the CADDX 105...roads are better here in Las Vegas than they were in Denver, so ready to get back to a real road bike. Synapse will be first carbon venture for this long time CDale rider. And, looking forward to a more relaxed geometry on the Synapse.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Dennis


----------



## davegregoire

So you're in Vegas and looking for the Synapse? I spoke to Eric over at Mcghies and the both the sales rep and him were cagey about the 2014 synapse. They were already supposed to have one the hi-mod in and told me they didn't expect the standard frames in until late this year. I was a little disappointed. 



Harley-Dale said:


> Any word/pics/specs on '14 Synapse Carbon 3? I'm shopping now and have a test ride tomorrow on a current model. Just wondering when the '14's will be out and it I should wait.
> 
> Getting rid of the CADDX 105...roads are better here in Las Vegas than they were in Denver, so ready to get back to a real road bike. Synapse will be first carbon venture for this long time CDale rider. And, looking forward to a more relaxed geometry on the Synapse.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Dennis


----------



## Harley-Dale

Dave, thanks for the info. I will probably just go with a current model rather than wait another 3-4 months. Not sure if any changes would be worth the wait anyhow.

Thank again for your insight.

Dennis


----------



## Dan Gerous

Evo Hi-Mod Dura-Ace Di2:

View attachment 283979



Evo SRAM Red:

View attachment 283980



Evo 105:

View attachment 283978

View attachment 283977



Evo Ultegra:

View attachment 283981



Evo Hi-Mod SRAM Red Racing:

View attachment 283983



SuperX Disc SRAM Force:

View attachment 283982


----------



## ksauers

Evo 105,is that replacing the SuperSix? That could be in my price range. I'd like to see more synapses tho.


----------



## Rashadabd

I just got back from my local shop and my dealer let me check out his 2014 dealer book for a minute. Things that stood out: internal cable routing is the norm as people's photos have showed, the Supersix is no more as everything is Evo now on the "race" end, there is now a 105 Evo and 2014 Synapse that comes in at $2000 and a Rival version of each that comes in at $2500, and there will be non Hi Mod versions of the new Synapse starting at $2000 (105 equipped). Colors look pretty much like what you have seen above. I think I may take the plunge and put in a order for a Rival Evo or Synapse next weekend.


----------



## Donn12

Rashadabd said:


> I just got back from my local shop and my dealer let me check out his 2014 dealer book for a minute. Things that stood out: internal cable routing is the norm as people's photos have showed, the Supersix is no more as everything is Evo now on the "race" end, there is now a 105 Evo and 2014 Synapse that comes in at $2000 and a Rival version of each that comes in at $2500, and there will be non Hi Mod versions of the new Synapse starting at $2000 (105 equipped). Colors look pretty much like what you have seen above. I think I may take the plunge and put in a order for a Rival Evo or Synapse next weekend.


are you getting rid of a specialized?


----------



## tranzformer

Donn12 said:


> are you getting rid of a specialized?



I would be getting rid of a Specialized if I own one too.


----------



## Rashadabd

Donn12 said:


> are you getting rid of a specialized?


Hey Donn,

Just the frameset. We just moved back across country for my new job and I haven't even built anything up yet. My original build budget took a hit because of the move. I got rid of the Crux actually before the move and I am not really sure whether I will race cross or not now that I am not in Oregon. All my friends on the East Coast ride road only and a coworker is into trail riding, so I might get a second bike for that instead. To get back to your question though, I really have kind of fallen for Cannondale at this point and think the new Synapse is one of my favorite bikes I have seen in a while. I am pretty sure that's the way I am going. My plan is to ultimately run SRAM Force 22 on it with some Boyd, Zipp or FLO wheels. We'll see what the post relocation budget allows though (which is why I am starting with the 105 or Rival or maybe Ultegra version). How are things on your end?


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> I would be getting rid of a Specialized if I own one too.


Lol.


----------



## Rashadabd

I'm digging the look of the black Evo 105 and Evo Ultegra. I think the Evo Red is my favorite look, but it's out of the price range at this point, unfortunately.


----------



## Rashadabd

Has anyone found a picture of the 2014 Synapse 105 or Rival? I want to show my wife (she is my official expert cycling color coordinator).  So far, she prefers the Evo 105 (black and white) look to Ultegra or even Red version.


----------



## designair

Rashadabd said:


> Things that stood out: internal cable routing is the norm as people's photos have showed


I see external cable routing. Only the rear brake is internal.


----------



## Rashadabd

designair said:


> I see external cable routing. Only the rear brake is internal.


Yeah, partial on the evo (even entry level) and full on the new Synapse.


----------



## designair

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, partial on the evo (even entry level) and full on the new Synapse.


I should of clarified that I was speaking of the Evo. When I seen the synapse during the spring classics I got excited that cannondale finally went full internal to only be disappointed when seeing the Evo, mechanical of course


----------



## ksauers

Just to be clear.... there is a non hi mod synapse in the new geo?


----------



## Rashadabd

ksauers said:


> Just to be clear.... there is a non hi mod synapse in the new geo?


Yes, there are multiple non hi mod options in the new geometry (equipped with rival, 105, and ultegra). The prices range from $2000-$3000 roughly.


----------



## ksauers

Would there be a pic of the rival somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## Rashadabd

ksauers said:


> Would there be a pic of the rival somewhere over the rainbow?


I am looking for it as well to show my wife. I saw them briefly, but now all the evo and Synapse colors are running together in my mind.


----------



## Rashadabd

ksauers said:


> Would there be a pic of the rival somewhere over the rainbow?


This isn't the rival, but this is one of the best collections of pics I have found thus far. It looks pretty darn sharp if you slm the setm or remove all spacers and slam it onto the light in my opinion.

1-Synapse Tuscany_JOURNALISTS_By ADL-9494 | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## Rashadabd

This is the Ultegra pic someone posted in here previously:

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/sites...rbon_3_BLU.jpg


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284043


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284044


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284045


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284046


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284047


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284048


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284049


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284050


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284051


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284052


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284053


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284054


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284055


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284056


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284057


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284058


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284059


----------



## Donn12

Rashadabd said:


> Hey Donn,
> 
> Just the frameset. We just moved back across country for my new job and I haven't even built anything up yet. My original build budget took a hit because of the move. I got rid of the Crux actually before the move and I am not really sure whether I will race cross or not now that I am not in Oregon. All my friends on the East Coast ride road only and a coworker is into trail riding, so I might get a second bike for that instead. To get back to your question though, I really have kind of fallen for Cannondale at this point and think the new Synapse is one of my favorite bikes I have seen in a while. I am pretty sure that's the way I am going. My plan is to ultimately run SRAM Force 22 on it with some Boyd, Zipp or FLO wheels. We'll see what the post relocation budget allows though (which is why I am starting with the 105 or Rival or maybe Ultegra version). How are things on your end?



All good! just picked up a caad 10 frame to build up for racing and trainer duty. it is my first build so I am pretty fired up about it.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284060


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284061


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284062


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284063


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284064


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284065


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284066


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284067


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284068


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284069


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284070


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284071


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284072


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284073


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284074


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284075


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284076


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284077


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284078


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284079


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284080


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284081


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284082


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284083


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284084


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284085


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284086


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284087


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284088


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284089


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284090


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284091


----------



## Dan Gerous

Well, there you go! Big thanks to chadgo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, there you go! Big thanks to chadgo! :thumbsup:


Amen to that.


----------



## Rashadabd

Donn12 said:


> All good! just picked up a caad 10 frame to build up for racing and trainer duty. it is my first build so I am pretty fired up about it.


Nice! I am thinking adding a Caad X down the road for some trail riding to go with the Synapse or Evo Rival I will likely pick up. Have you ridden a Caad 10 before? I am curious about the ride quality over long miles. I hear some many good things, but would like to hear your thoughts if you have been in one.


----------



## Guest

No problem. Didn't post tri bikes or recreation/urban bikes. No major changes, but I can post them if anyone wants to see them....same for mountain bikes. Start picking your 2014's!


----------



## Rashadabd

chadgo said:


> No problem. Didn't post tri bikes or recreation/urban bikes. No major changes, but I can post them if anyone wants to see them....same for mountain bikes. Start picking your 2014's!


Well, I am thinking of testing a Evo and Caad 10 later today or tomorrow. I wish I could test a new Synapse, but might have to fly blind if I want to go that route because none of the dealers I am familiar with have received any and I am hearing there's already a lot of demand/interest so it might be wise to get an order in if I don't want to be waiting forever. The new Evos are expected to take longer than the new Synapse to arrive by the way. Not sure about the Caad 10s.


----------



## pcumo

chadgo said:


> No problem. Didn't post tri bikes or recreation/urban bikes. No major changes, but I can post them if anyone wants to see them....same for mountain bikes. Start picking your 2014's!


Thanks for the pics chadgo! Would you by any chance have one of the EVO Hi-Mod framesets? I heard there will be a Di2 version, but have not been able to find any pics.


----------



## nkranhold

chadgo said:


> View attachment 284081


So no change to the 2013 Caadx disc Ultegra except the change to 11 speed for 2014? I was hoping they would at least change the color.


----------



## ilfrancese

*where is ????????*


View attachment 284120


----------



## Guest

*Evo hi mod di2*

View attachment 284129


pcumo said:


> Thanks for the pics chadgo! Would you by any chance have one of the EVO Hi-Mod framesets? I heard there will be a Di2 version, but have not been able to find any pics.


----------



## Guest

The pics I posted this morning are the pics for the North America dealer catalogue. The International one is a bit different. (Like the Synapse Ultegra in blue). I'll look and see what else is different. So far...Cannondale has not shown any of the "frame only" options for 2014.


----------



## Guest

The blue ultegra synapse is only in the international catalogue. The colors are basically the same besides that. Cannondale is offering a Synapse in Campy Athena for the international folk.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284133


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284134


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284135


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284136


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284137


----------



## Guest

View attachment 284138


----------



## picview

chadgo said:


> No problem. Didn't post tri bikes or recreation/urban bikes. No major changes, but I can post them if anyone wants to see them....same for mountain bikes. Start picking your 2014's!


How about some pics of the Quick Carbon's and Bad Boy line. Thanks.


----------



## Magsdad

So, as far as I can tell, the non-Hi-Mod Synapse did not change in design, geometry, etc. correct?


----------



## Rashadabd

Magsdad said:


> So, as far as I can tell, the non-Hi-Mod Synapse did not change in design, geometry, etc. correct?


Actually it has. The non hi-mod Synapses are the new design as well, but will not have hi mod carbon fiber. I am not sure whether it will come with light. I feel like the pictures I saw at lbs had it, but these don't.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Actually it has. The non hi-mod Synapses are the new design as well, but will not have hi mod carbon fiber. I am not sure whether it will come with light. I feel like the pictures I saw at lbs had it, but these don't.


The fork and smaller tube shapes are the easiest way to tell. It's hard to see the wider bottom bracket from these photos. The head tube is also shorter in most sizes and the fit is a bit more stretched out. The bikes are reportedly lighter as well.


----------



## Magsdad

Thanks. I have limited my purchase down to the Synapse and the Focus Ergo. I really like the idea of a slightly lower head tube on the Synapse. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rashadabd

Magsdad said:


> Thanks. I have limited my purchase down to the Synapse and the Focus Ergo. I really like the idea of a slightly lower head tube on the Synapse. Decisions, decisions.


No problem, I am down to the Evo or Synapse for 2014. I'm not sure the Izalco can compete with this bike if it delivers on what reviews are saying and what Cannondale reps have been telling people in the shops I have visited. The BMC Granfondo GF01, Trek Domane and Roubaix SL4 might be the only close competitors at this point when you look at finding a balance between speed, handling, and comfort from what I'm hearing. We'll see though.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Do you guys think the mini light on the synapse (or others I haven't looked) will work on previous model synapse? 

Looks pretty slick if you ask me.


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> No problem, I am down to the Evo or Synapse for 2014. I'm not sure the Izalco can compete with this bike if it delivers on what reviews are saying and what Cannondale reps have been telling people in the shops I have visited. The BMC Granfondo GF01, Trek Domane and Roubaix SL4 might be the only close competitors at this point when you look at finding a balance between speed, handling, and comfort from what I'm hearing. We'll see though.



So what are you hearing about the new Synapse? The latest and greatest?


----------



## Team Sarcasm

tranzformer said:


> So what are you hearing about the new Synapse? The latest and greatest?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2014-synapse-info-pics-thread-305591.html

You have some reading to do


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> So what are you hearing about the new Synapse? The latest and greatest?


It's all pretty consistent with what's been said in the reviews posted in here and the thread linked above. It's lighter and stiffer than previous versions, has internal cable routing, is easier to build up speed on (less mushy is how one shop owner put it), that you can set it up to be somewhat aggressive rather easily (not that this is unique to this endurance bike), that it's one of the best all-around bikes to come along in a while and that it might be the best "endurance" or "edurance race" geometry bike ever, and that some reps are selling their Evos to go with a new Synapse (there's really no way to verify any of that yet though and a percentage of it has to be hype/marketing). 

What seems to be true, is that a lot of people agree that it is a significant improvement of pervious versions of the Synapse and most other endurance type bikes on the market if you like endurance geometry, but crave more stiffness and that it is a real challenger to bikes like the BMC Granfondo GF01, Specialized Roubaix SL4, and Trek Domane, etc. We won't know for certain until average folks like us start getting their hind parts on them though and report back.


----------



## Rashadabd

Man, the 2014 offerings have left me with a difficult decision. I can see pros and cons for going with three different bikes. My mind is made up on components. The plan is to run a set of 2013 Reynolds Attack or 2014 Reynolds Assualt wheels with Sram Force 22 components (Ultegra Di2 was the other finalist due to how cheap I could piece a groupset together on ebay). Where I am having trouble is the frame. As of now, I am leaning heavily toward white and red 2014 Synapse 105 (I'll sell off the 105 and saddle) for obvious reasons. I am also strongly intrigued by finally having the chance to get an Evo at a 105 price and the durability of the Caad 10. I love what the new Synapse is supposed to be bringing to the table as an all out race bike with a taller headtuube and added comfort. If it delivers, that would be a perfect fit, but it's pretty much in the same class as the Roubaix SL4 both of which are much taller in the headtube and stack area than the Cervelo R3 I rode last year an loved. That pushes me toward the other two because I love comfort, don't get me wrong, but not if it compromises my stiffness/speed too much. The Evo and Caad seem to hit a home run in that deartment. I will likely try to test those two this weekend, but would love to hear the thoughts of those of you that ride a Evo (particularly the standard/Red non Hi-Mod version) and/or Caad 10. How do you like those bikes with regardto accelleration and overall comfort (geometry and vertical compliance)?


----------



## davegregoire

Having owned a previous carbon Synapse (2012), I am very excited to try one of these. Reading this post though I would steer clear of the R3. I own a 2012 R3 and a 2013 Giant Defy Advanced. The Defy advanced is significantly more fun and comfortable for me to ride than my R3. I am currently getting rid of my R3. I was debating grabbing one of these 14 Synapses when I got a great deal on my Defy Advanced. The Defy and this have very similar geometry. 



Rashadabd said:


> Man, the 2014 offerings have left me with a difficult decision. I can see pros and cons for going with three different bikes. My mind is made up on components. The plan is to run a set of 2013 Reynolds Attack or 2014 Reynolds Assualt wheels with Sram Force 22 components (Ultegra Di2 was the other finalist due to how cheap I could piece a groupset together on ebay). Where I am having trouble is the frame. As of now, I am leaning heavily toward white and red 2014 Synapse 105 (I'll sell off the 105 and saddle) for obvious reasons. I am also strongly intrigued by finally having the chance to get an Evo at a 105 price and the durability of the Caad 10. I love what the new Synapse is supposed to be bringing to the table as an all out race bike with a taller headtuube and added comfort. If it delivers, that would be a perfect fit, but it's pretty much in the same class as the Roubaix SL4 both of which are much taller in the headtube and stack area than the Cervelo R3 I rode last year an loved. That pushes me toward the other two because I love comfort, don't get me wrong, but not if it compromises my stiffness/speed too much. The Evo and Caad seem to hit a home run in that deartment. I will likely try to test those two this weekend, but would love to hear the thoughts of those of you that ride a Evo (particularly the standard/Red non Hi-Mod version) and/or Caad 10. How do you like those bikes with regardto accelleration and overall comfort (geometry and vertical compliance)?


----------



## FPSDavid

Dan Gerous said:


> CAAD10 Ultegra:












These are not entirely the same (red vs. orange 10 on the top tube), any explanations?


----------



## Thinkb4uact

You mentioned that you are going to pick up a 2014 bike his weekend. Does that mean all the 2014s will be released this week and the website updated with the new line? I'm thinking about getting a CAADX DISC 3 Ultegra. I'm trying to hold out so I can pick up the new 11 speed Shinamo 6800 that will be on this model.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thinkb4uact said:


> You mentioned that you are going to pick up a 2014 bike his weekend. Does that mean all the 2014s will be released this week and the website updated with the new line? I'm thinking about getting a CAADX DISC 3 Ultegra. I'm trying to hold out so I can pick up the new 11 speed Shinamo 6800 that will be on this model.


No, unfortunately none of the shops I have talked to or visited actually have a 2014 in stock, so it will basically be a pre-order. I recommend calling your local dealer to see what they hearing with regard to delivery times. I have heard late August/September thus far, but I am cool with that for a number of reasons.


----------



## Rashadabd

davegregoire said:


> Having owned a previous carbon Synapse (2012), I am very excited to try one of these. Reading this post though I would steer clear of the R3. I own a 2012 R3 and a 2013 Giant Defy Advanced. The Defy advanced is significantly more fun and comfortable for me to ride than my R3. I am currently getting rid of my R3. I was debating grabbing one of these 14 Synapses when I got a great deal on my Defy Advanced. The Defy and this have very similar geometry.


I think I have actually decided to go with the Evo or Caad 10 and keep the Roubaix SL4 as my endurance bike. There was just too much overlap between that and the new Synapse for me to have both or move from one to the other. This way, I will have a race oriented frame and a long day in the saddle ride. I like the Evo more, but getting the Caad would provide something I could ride in all kinds of conditions and on different surfaces without worrying as much. If I go with the Evo, I also may still get rid of the Roubaix down the road if I love the Evo and then I will just add the Caad 10 for foul weather days or something for trails/CX.


----------



## ksauers

Rashadabd said:


> I think I have actually decided to go with the Evo or Caad 10 and keep the Roubaix SL4 as my endurance bike. There was just too much overlap between that and the new Synapse for me to have both or move from one to the other. This way, I will have a race oriented frame and a long day in the saddle ride. I like the Evo more, but getting the Caad would provide something I could ride in all kinds of conditions and on different surfaces without worrying as much. If I go with the Evo, I also may still get rid of the Roubaix down the road if I love the Evo and then I will just add the Caad 10 for foul weather days or something for trails/CX.



I hope you give the new Synapse a ride and see how it compares to your Roubaix. I've narrowed it down to those 2. I might just take an Evo for a spin but I'm leaning more towards a relaxed geo.


----------



## Rashadabd

ksauers said:


> I hope you give the new Synapse a ride and see how it compares to your Roubaix. I've narrowed it down to those 2. I might just take an Evo for a spin but I'm leaning more towards a relaxed geo.


I am definitely still very interested in the bike and can't wait to ride one, but with limited funds, tough choices have to be made in my house. In being realistic with myself, it's highly unlikely that any shop is going to have a size 52 in for me to test and be fit on anytime soon. I really don't like buying bikes blind. Fit is really important man, particularly for me because I often fall between a 52 and a 54. When I add that to the fact that the new Synapse and Roubaix SL4 are so similar it just doesn't make sense to go with the Synapse now. I have been interested in the Evo for a couple of years and now they have fallen in my price range, so I will likely go that route.


----------



## nathanbal

chadgo, any chance we can get the mountain bikes posted over at MTBR? 2014 models


----------



## tipstall

I ordered a 2014 SYNAPSE HI-MOD 3 ULTEGRA in black.


----------



## geekjimmy

chadgo said:


> View attachment 284064


This says the Synapse 3 Ultegra (non-hi-mod) has hi-mod carbon frame and regular fork. Is this correct?


----------



## Rashadabd

tipstall said:


> I ordered a 2014 SYNAPSE HI-MOD 3 ULTEGRA in black.


Congrats man. I just found a shop that can fit me using the Guru fit system/machine without the bike being there, so the new Synapse is back in play and proably the winner. I also tested a Caad 10 Rival today and that is one incredible bike, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Harley-Dale

My mind is set....will wait for a 2014 Synapse Carbon 5. 105 is good enough for me.

Anyone know when they might start shipping to west coast?


----------



## Rashadabd

Harley-Dale said:


> My mind is set....will wait for a 2014 Synapse Carbon 5. 105 is good enough for me.
> 
> Anyone know when they might start shipping to west coast?


I am hearing you can order now and it should be here by mid August. But Cannondale is reportedly always late


----------



## tipstall

Fed Ex tried to deliver my bike to the store this morning at 7:30. Like any retail stores are open. So they won't get it till Monday and than the main guy is out West testing the new QRP bikes. I think I will have it Thursday.


----------



## Harley-Dale

Is the non-Hi-Mod available to order, or just the Hi-Mod?

I do need to get to the LBS to chat with them on this, I realize, but thought I would ask here. Figure some of you guys may just know more than the LBS. :thumbsup:

Been busy with painting inside the house today, so didnt make it to the local shop. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Rashadabd

Harley-Dale said:


> Is the non-Hi-Mod available to order, or just the Hi-Mod?
> 
> I do need to get to the LBS to chat with them on this, I realize, but thought I would ask here. Figure some of you guys may just know more than the LBS. :thumbsup:
> 
> Been busy with painting inside the house today, so didnt make it to the local shop. Maybe tomorrow.


You can order both.


----------



## Rashadabd

The Supersix is no more. Cable routing is still partial for the Evos (and now the Caad 10). There are more Evo options with the entry level starting around $2000. 

The 2013 sales have already begun at many shops.


----------



## tipstall

Got mine, ride in the morning, big storms outside today.


----------



## TriSliceRS

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, there you go! Big thanks to chadgo! :thumbsup:


Double amen. Man... That's some cool bikes. I love the disk on the synapse, and cross bikes look sweet. But the best is back to some rocking black and white evo's DA... Yum.... Not sure of the ultegra on the Slice RS... I am hoping my recalled bike from last years RS comes back ok.


----------



## TriSliceRS

chadgo said:


> View attachment 284133


That's interesting.... Back to having a 60cm??? For the Black slice RS? But not the ultegra slice RS? Wonder what's going on there? Misprint?


----------



## cobra5514

Does anyone know if the 2014 non HiMod Synapse 3 is more or less the same price as it was in 2013?


----------



## tipstall

18 lbs with pedals. First ride was great, set 5 personal records on Strava. Handling is perfect for me, a little relaxed from my Allez, hit 41.4 mph and felt solid. After 40 miles hard the main thing for me was the fact I felt like I rode 20 miles easy.





tipstall said:


> Got mine, ride in the morning, big storms outside today.


----------



## davegregoire

I just stopped by my Dale dealer and they couldn't order me anything. They said only a top 10 or maybe a top 25 dealer could order them. They told me to come back in late September. HUGE bummer.


----------



## Rashadabd

davegregoire said:


> I just stopped by my Dale dealer and they couldn't order me anything. They said only a top 10 or maybe a top 25 dealer could order them. They told me to come back in late September. HUGE bummer.


Well, Halters Cycles in NJ or Bike Doctor of Waldorf in Md can get you want you want. As can Bike N Gear in NJ. There's others out there as well and it's hard to believe all of them are top 10 or 25.


----------



## davegregoire

Yea. Don't know what to say. I sat with them and went through their cannondale ordering portal and all that was there was 2013 options.


Rashadabd said:


> Well, Halters Cycles in NJ or Bike Doctor of Waldorf in Md can get you want you want. As can Bike N Gear in NJ. There's others out there as well and it's hard to believe all of them are top 10 or 25.


----------



## Dan Gerous

davegregoire said:


> Yea. Don't know what to say. I sat with them and went through their cannondale ordering portal and all that was there was 2013 options.


I doubt there's a portal for the top 10-25 shops and another for the others... Last time I had a shop order me a Cannondale, the shop's boss picked up the phone, asked if he could order the bike I wanted the size/color I wanted and that was it, I was right beside him as he did. Maybe the bikes are not yet on the ordering portal but can already be ordered that old-fashionned way? Not sure, the procedure might have changed since...


----------



## davegregoire

So I finally got them to call to try to order me one. Success! Should be at the dealership in 2 weeks. :thumbsup:


Dan Gerous said:


> I doubt there's a portal for the top 10-25 shops and another for the others... Last time I had a shop order me a Cannondale, the shop's boss picked up the phone, asked if he could order the bike I wanted the size/color I wanted and that was it, I was right beside him as he did. Maybe the bikes are not yet on the ordering portal but can already be ordered that old-fashionned way? Not sure, the procedure might have changed since...


----------



## flefster

geekjimmy said:


> This says the Synapse 3 Ultegra (non-hi-mod) has hi-mod carbon frame and regular fork. Is this correct?


If this is true then I'll definitely be picking up this model. Seems hard to believe though, could be a typo. Can anyone offer their thoughts on this?


----------



## Dan Gerous

davegregoire said:


> So I finally got them to call to try to order me one. Success! Should be at the dealership in 2 weeks. :thumbsup:


Et voilà! as we say around here.


----------



## Dan Gerous

geekjimmy said:


> This says the Synapse 3 Ultegra (non-hi-mod) has hi-mod carbon frame and regular fork. Is this correct?


Pretty sure it's a typo. Hi-Mod frames have Hi-Mod forks, non-Hi-Mod frames have non-Hi-Mod forks.


----------



## davegregoire

Just curious, do you work or are you affiliated with Cannondale?


Dan Gerous said:


> Pretty sure it's a typo. Hi-Mod frames have Hi-Mod forks, non-Hi-Mod frames have non-Hi-Mod forks.


----------



## ph0enix

ilfrancese said:


> *where is ????????*
> 
> 
> View attachment 284120


2014 SYNAPSE HI-MOD 3 ULTEGRA - Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## Dan Gerous

Edit... Shared to quickly... image removed for now...


----------



## ph0enix

Dan Gerous said:


> Better hurry up for this one, only 100 will be available. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 285158


Do we know the cost?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Edit: nevermind, this can be deleted.


----------



## tranzformer

The '14 CAAD 10 Ultegra in black looks nice. Wonder if price will be similar to '13?


----------



## ksauers

tranzformer said:


> The '14 CAAD 10 Ultegra in black looks nice. Wonder if price will be similar to '13?



CAAD 10 Ult 2600

SuperSix Evo Rival 2500

Synapse Carbon Ult 2999

A couple under consideration

And a 2013 Caad10 Black 2800


----------



## tranzformer

ksauers said:


> CAAD 10 Ult 2600
> 
> SuperSix Evo Rival 2500
> 
> Synapse Carbon Ult 2999
> 
> A couple under consideration
> 
> And a 2013 Caad10 Black 2800



Those are some good deals/value for the money imo. Hard decisions to make as they all have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## ksauers

I don't know which way to go. They are all at the top of my price range. I hope to ride them all pretty much back to back and i hope 1 stands out. I wanted to upgrade the wheel right a way but don't think i can afford it. The 2013 Caad 10 black would be set to go and i do like black. but then again the 14's would have the 11 speed 


ultegra.


----------



## tranzformer

That '13 CAAD 10 Black is a hella deal if you find one in your size. I keep going back and forth on DI2, but at that price I would jump in.


----------



## 5DII

2014 Supersix Evo catalogue I found

http://www.ciclimontanini.it/public/cannondale super six evo_0.pdf


----------



## Phishman

Anyone ordered and received the 2014 synapses? What are you hearing from your lbs on the ETA?


----------



## boomersooner69

Just looked at a 2014 caad10 105 model at a local dealer and can confirm that they are set up to allow internal di2 wiring. There's an additional small hole under the hole where the rear brake cable enters the headtube. 

Thinking about ordering an all black ultegra model and selling off the mechanical parts I don't need, and putting 6870 on it.


----------



## ed4000

Just found these pics , first pics I've seen of non hi-mod models. I think they are correct pics because the non hi-mods are similar but different to the 2014 hi-mods on the cannondale site.
Anybody heard shipping times on non hi-mods? my lbs has no idea, says 30-60 days but need to order soon to get in on the first "wave" of shipments or may have to wait even longer...
BikePedia


----------



## cobra5514

Does anyone have a link to the geometry charts for the CAAD10 and the Super Six?


----------



## Dan Gerous

cobra5514 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the geometry charts for the CAAD10 and the Super Six?


Check cannondale.com, the geometries are unchanged for the 2014 models.


----------



## cobra5514

Ah ok. That makes life a lot easier.


----------



## mrtrinh

boomersooner69 said:


> Just looked at a 2014 caad10 105 model at a local dealer and can confirm that they are set up to allow internal di2 wiring. There's an additional small hole under the hole where the rear brake cable enters the headtube.
> 
> Thinking about ordering an all black ultegra model and selling off the mechanical parts I don't need, and putting 6870 on it.


Is the new supersix evo the same? From the pictures did anyone notice the ss evo 105 has external rear brake cable but the caad10 105 has an internal rear brake cable? Seems odd why they would do that?


----------



## ksauers

What happened to the pictures?:cryin:


----------



## odearja

I bought my 2014 defy comp 2 today and even made the leap to clipless. After spending 1000 miles on a 29 pound hybrid....... This feels like someone lit a fire up my a$$. This rig flies! 

The switch to a 19 pound bike with a compact crank and speed play pedals makes it seem like a whole new world.

I must add that even with the "hills" we have here.... I'm spending a lot of time in the big ring and I can possible see in the future ditching the compact crank. 
I've spent a lot of miles stomping on a heavy bike and these high gears feel like low ones.


----------



## spdntrxi

odearja said:


> I bought my 2014 defy comp 2 today and even made the leap to clipless. After spending 1000 miles on a 29 pound hybrid....... This feels like someone lit a fire up my a$$. This rig flies!
> 
> The switch to a 19 pound bike with a compact crank and speed play pedals makes it seem like a whole new world.
> 
> I must add that even with the "hills" we have here.... I'm spending a lot of time in the big ring and I can possible see in the future ditching the compact crank.
> I've spent a lot of miles stomping on a heavy bike and these high gears feel like low ones.


19lbs... just think what you would be able to do with a 15lb bike


----------



## odearja

spdntrxi said:


> 19lbs... just think what you would be able to do with a 15lb bike


I've recently seen a picture of that bike. I can't remember what it was called, but 15 pounds blows my mind!


----------



## FPSDavid

ksauers said:


> What happened to the pictures?:cryin:


2014 Cannondale Lineup - SuperSix Evo

2014 Cannondale Lineup - CAAD10


----------



## ksauers

FPSDavid said:


> 2014 Cannondale Lineup - SuperSix Evo
> 
> 2014 Cannondale Lineup - CAAD10



Do you also have the Synapses?


----------



## Dan Gerous

mrtrinh said:


> Is the new supersix evo the same? From the pictures did anyone notice the ss evo 105 has external rear brake cable but the caad10 105 has an internal rear brake cable? Seems odd why they would do that?


The new entry level Evo frames that replace the now gone SuperSix non-Evo frames have external rear brake cable routing as it's easier, faster and cheaper to produce. That helps to allow Cannondale to offer Evos at such low price points. That frame is used on the Evo 3 Ultegra and below, the others still have internal routing.

So now they have 4 different Evo frame variations:

- Evo with external rear brake routing.
- Evo
- Evo Hi-Mod
- Evo Nano


----------



## FPSDavid

ksauers said:


> Do you also have the Synapses?


No, sorry.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ksauers said:


> Do you also have the Synapses?


They were posted weeks ago... but they disappeared with the forum server issues.

So here they are again. Some are there twice to show color options... :thumbsup:


----------



## ksauers

Thanks. i did see a new 105 and it looked great but unfortunately it was in a very small size. I have to wait 2 more months for larger sizes.


----------



## pittsky

think i got one of the first ones... 2014 caad10 5


----------



## wilkenstein

pittsky said:


> think i got one of the first ones... 2014 caad10 5


I'm really liking that scheme. Nice choice!


----------



## Dan Gerous

The new Synapse Carbon Hi-Mod also gets disc brakes like it's alloy little brother. Dura-Ace Di2, Shimano's new road hydraulic discs, Enve's new disc specific road rims... pretty nice.


----------



## ilfrancese

Dan Gerous said:


> The new Synapse Carbon Hi-Mod also gets disc brakes like it's alloy little brother. Dura-Ace Di2, Shimano's new road hydraulic discs, Enve's new disc specific road rims... pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 285910
> 
> 
> View attachment 285912
> 
> 
> View attachment 285911
> 
> 
> View attachment 285907
> 
> 
> View attachment 285908
> 
> 
> View attachment 285909


bellissima


----------



## CAD10

DO WANT!!! That carbon disc model is amazing....I am curious about weight on that though


----------



## Donn12

Dan - do you have pics for the Superx and caadx? I am really hoping for carbon di2!!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Donn12 said:


> Dan - do you have pics for the Superx and caadx? I am really hoping for carbon di2!!


No electric gizmos for the CX line as far as I can tell this year but plenty of disc brakes...


----------



## the mayor

CAD10 said:


> DO WANT!!! That carbon disc model is amazing....I am curious about weight on that though


I don't know the weight of the bike....
But at $$$$ 9 GRAND.....it will lighten your wallet up enough to equal everything out.


----------



## Dan Gerous

the mayor said:


> I don't know the weight of the bike....
> But at $$$$ 9 GRAND.....it will lighten your wallet up enough to equal everything out.


Apparently 7kg... which is a tad under 15.5lbs, not bad. You pay a premium for the expensive rims and Di2 mostly.


----------



## Davi37ggs

hopefully 2013 discounts are around the corner.....


----------



## boomersooner69

I know the new CAAD10s have the headtube hole for di2 wiring but I forgot to look for battery mounting holes. Can anyone confirm whether or not they have them?


----------



## ksauers

Any idea of the price of SuperX Force?


----------



## BamaBulldawg

Can anyone confirm if the 2014 Synapse Hi-mod Ultegra 3 bikes are matte or gloss paint? There's the blue and black and the black with the 71 on seat tube. Anyone know?


----------



## PhillyFan

BamaBulldawg said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 2014 Synapse Hi-mod Ultegra 3 bikes are matte or gloss paint? There's the blue and black and the black with the 71 on seat tube. Anyone know?


Test rode the blue and black one last week, it's gloss


----------



## BamaBulldawg

PhillyFan said:


> Test rode the blue and black one last week, it's gloss


excellent, thank you. What was your impression of the bike?


----------



## PhillyFan

BamaBulldawg said:


> excellent, thank you. What was your impression of the bike?


Loved it. Fit me better than a comparable Roubaix I tried. Cannondale really got it right with this one.


----------



## BamaBulldawg

PhillyFan said:


> Loved it. Fit me better than a comparable Roubaix I tried. Cannondale really got it right with this one.


excellent, i was leaning towards a roubaix myself but sticking with Cannondale is more than likely what ill wind up doing. thanks


----------



## tipstall

I must be missing something, mine is flat.


----------



## BamaBulldawg

tipstall said:


> I must be missing something, mine is flat.




Is yours the Black with the 71? I think hes talking about the black/blue model being gloss.

i thought the one with the 71 was matte, but the picture isnt working for me.


----------



## bcwall

Hey Guys, How many '14 Synapses have you seen in bike shops? I stopped by my LBS this past weekend to check one out and the only ones they had in carbon were the woman specific design. I know I heard back in the summer there were some delay issues but figured the bikes would be out by now. The guy I talked to at the shop didn't know when they would be getting any but they just started selling Cannondale a few months ago.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

I've only seen a few display models. They are probably hiding them so you have to buy the 2013's they have left  

On a side note






























I am really digging these colors, and discs don't hurt  The black is the sora and the dark blue is tiagra. I have some 105 sitting in a drawer I would throw on assuming road bike components are cx worthy....


----------



## Creakyknees

oh, hai!


----------



## tranzformer

Not sure how I feel about the '14 colors. In some regards I think I like some of the '13 colors better. The CAAD10 Ultegra looks nice though.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

I am still not quite sold on that color scheme, wish they had the old liquigas color. But is it internally routed yet?


----------



## Creakyknees

update:


----------



## Creakyknees

Team Sarcasm said:


> I am still not quite sold on that color scheme, wish they had the old liquigas color. But is it internally routed yet?


yes, the 2014 Caad10 is drilled for internal routing of brake cables and Di2 wires. And, the external cable stops are removable.


----------



## mrtrinh

It's coming along real nice! I have the same color and I've already upgraded the cockpit and wheels. I'm assuming you purchased the racing edition due to the hollowgram crank and upgraded to di2?



Creakyknees said:


> update:
> 
> View attachment 288370


----------



## tturner

loving the new team colors.. my 5th canondale in 28 years and I had my first waranty replacement, easy and with no issues. I am a lifer..


----------



## pedalingsquares

That is one nice looking bike.. hope you enjoy it.


----------



## cbr600f4i

2014 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra (non-himod). 
Matte Black - 51cm - 16.15 lbs


----------



## ttusomeone

tturner said:


> View attachment 288507
> 
> loving the new team colors.. my 5th canondale in 28 years and I had my first waranty replacement, easy and with no issues. I am a lifer..


I think the team color scheme looks great. Overall, how do you like the Supersix? Have you ridden other brands of bikes that you can compare it to? I have a Tarmac SL4 now (non s-works) and am considering getting the Supersix Evo Hi-mod team frame for next year.


----------



## PhillyFan

cbr600f4i said:


> View attachment 288559
> 
> 
> 2014 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra (non-himod).
> Matte Black - 51cm - 16.15 lbs


This is the one I'm looking at. How do you like it?


----------



## tturner

the only thing I looked at seriously was a giant tcr, I still like those bikes. I think they offer good value for the $. My view is after about $2500 on a road bike you start to hit demishing returns. It becomes a subjective decision. I have over 9k in this bike. For that kind of money, you had better be able to find something you like.. if not, you may never be happy. I am sure the sworks is a sick bike.

One thing I can say about my experiences with cannondales is that everytime I ride something else, they just don't feel right.. perhaps that is because I have become used to them.. They either feel too stiff, to losse or too slack. The cannondales I have owned have all had quick steering, I like that.


----------



## Dan Gerous

tturner said:


> the only thing I looked at seriously was a giant tcr, I still like those bikes. I think they offer good value for the $. My view is after about $2500 on a road bike you start to hit demishing returns. It becomes a subjective decision. I have over 9k in this bike. For that kind of money, you had better be able to find something you like.. if not, you may never be happy. I am sure the sworks is a sick bike.
> 
> One thing I can say about my experiences with cannondales is that everytime I ride something else, they just don't feel right.. perhaps that is because I have become used to them.. They either feel too stiff, to losse or too slack. The cannondales I have owned have all had quick steering, I like that.


There are a lot of good bikes nowadays, but it's the little things. One thing I find is the Cannondale geometries are so perfectly dialled (it's always been one of the thing I liked of the company, it's even true for their mountain bikes). Quick yet not too nervous, stable yet not feeling sluggish... Same thing with the stiffness, the Evo is very efficient and has instantaneous power transfer yet it feels smooth on rough roads, the wheels stay stuck to the road (which was my only issue with the non-Evo SuperSix) but they feel very comfortable for such racy frames, you can ride it all day everyday without problems.


----------



## ksauers

tturner said:


> View attachment 288507
> 
> loving the new team colors.. my 5th canondale in 28 years and I had my first waranty replacement, easy and with no issues. I am a lifer..


I rerally like that color scheme. i wish a synapse had it.


----------



## trauma-md

Running a little late this year, but got it right in time for the last race of the season. 









Better pic coming...


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Running a little late this year, but got it right in time for the last race of the season.
> 
> Better pic coming...


Now that's a nice build! Except the brakes...


----------



## Samac

Dan Gerous said:


> There are a lot of good bikes nowadays, but it's the little things. One thing I find is the Cannondale geometries are so perfectly dialled (it's always been one of the thing I liked of the company, it's even true for their mountain bikes).
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that. I thought I was a little goofy thinking that. Like you said there are a lot of good bikes out there. I got a Cannondale mountain bike a about three years ago and when I wanted a road bike a couple of years ago I kind of wanted a different manufacture just to make things a little more interesting. So I rode a bunch of bikes and left Cannondale for last. Wouldn't you know it, a Cannondale felt and road the best for me. Both bikes feel custom made for me.
> 
> I know it's subjective but when it was true for two bikes it really surprised me. I guess Cannondale makes them just right for me.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Something I found interesting the LBS told me this weekend...

The synapse frame is lighter then the evo frame. Anyone heard anything similar? Not that I am a weight watcher or anything. 

I pretty much fell in love with the carbon synapse though....so I think I may have to save up and look for a sale around summer time


----------



## trauma-md

Team Sarcasm said:


> Something I found interesting the LBS told me this weekend...
> 
> The synapse frame is lighter then the evo frame. Anyone heard anything similar?


Not true

But it surely is an awesome, "all you can ride" kind of bike...


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Not true
> 
> But it surely is an awesome, "all you can ride" kind of bike...


I second trauma-md. The Evo is much lighter although, in it's class, the new Synapse Hi-Mod frame is pretty light.


----------



## veloci1

Trauma-Md,

how do you like your 2014 Synapse HM? does it ride much better than the EVO or SS? by better i mean comfortable.
i ask because my EVO is being replaced under warrnty and i was offered a 2014 Synapse as one option. i do not race any more and i am not getting any younger, but, i do not want to give up the snappiness of the EVo. a little more weight on the frame is not going to matter to me.


let me know.


----------



## trauma-md

veloci1 said:


> Trauma-Md,
> 
> how do you like your 2014 Synapse HM? does it ride much better than the EVO or SS? by better i mean comfortable.
> i ask because my EVO is being replaced under warrnty and i was offered a 2014 Synapse as one option. i do not race any more and i am not getting any younger, but, i do not want to give up the snappiness of the EVo. a little more weight on the frame is not going to matter to me.
> 
> 
> let me know.


It is definitely more comfortable and resilient than the EVO, though the EVO is NOT UNCOMFORTABLE by any means. With the increased clearances I really am not worried about taking it on gravel/dirt like I was the EVO. The Synapse frame is slightly heavier (SLIGHTLY), and given the advancements of more racy geometry and internal cable routing (mechanical or electric options) I thought the Synapse was the better choice for my new bike. It is definitely snappy though when accelerating, and stiff on the descents. I did not notice it was not that different in those respects than the EVO.

My bike is actually on ebay right now and without pedals is 14.18 lbs. Thats with Di2 and Zipp 202 wheel set.

Selling because I have something very special coming in 1 week!


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker

trauma-md said:


> how much is the superx weighing with those enve rims? I can imagine at that size like mid 15???????
> 
> SO SICK!


----------

